
Show HN: Pydockenv v0.6.0 is out! Easier installation & increased compatibility - se7entyse7en
https://github.com/se7entyse7en/pydockenv/tree/v0.6.0
======
se7entyse7en
`pydockenv` has been completely ported to `golang`. This makes the
installation much easier since it doesn't have any Python dependency, hence no
conflicts during installation outside of a virtual environment.

Currently it has to be installed with `pip`, so Python is required to install
it. Once different ways for installing it (package mangers, package in GH,
etc.) are provided, Python itself won't be a dependency (you'll be able to run
Python environments without having Python installed).

Having `pydockenv` written in non-Python makes also the development itself
easier since no meta usage of `pydockenv` is needed.

